# "Just a Friend" poll



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

will there always be some sexual tension?

I say no they can not be "just friends"....


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I agree, I do not believe you can just be "friends".


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with USMCMP5811, although I am only 17, I have many female friends that I wouldn't even think about doing anything with. Many of them are like sisters to me, and it would just be plain wrong.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

But might they consider it with you? or are they just so UGLY you hadn't considered it? :jestera:



USMCMP5811 said:


> I say yes, I do have some friends that I wouldn't even think about playing hide the salami with [-X .


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

No, men and women cannot be friends. There will always be sexual tensions whether or not anyone acts on it. If there is no sexual tension then there are a few reasons why. 
1. The friend is gay
2. The friend is ugly


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nope. Not unless one of you are gay and even then, there's still bound to be some sexual tension coming from the straight one.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

wow thats close. i know from my personal experience, i think its about 90% NO! i have 3 girls that i am/was friends with that i have not slept with.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I would have to agree with USMCMP5811 on this I beleive men and women can just be friends.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Suluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

No. For a guy to be friendly with a woman, there has to be some physical attraction.

Put a guy and a girl together long enogh, and they'll do something.....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey future_MALEO_019

Shouldn't you update your signature?? I did the math and it isnt adding up.....

Poolee, US Marine Corps
*Ship Date: 20050619*
Recruit Training Loc: MCRD Parris Island
MOS: 0311, Infantry Rifleman (Security Forces Enlistment Option)
MOS Training Loc: Camp LeJeune NC (SOI)/Quantico VA (Security Forces School)


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

Haha! So many damned forms writing the date that way that it's ingrained in my psyche now. June 19th, and wait a sec you're right! That should be 2006 not 2005. Damn my typing!


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

If yuo can imagine doing her then she is not a friend. Just ANOTHER TARGET.

FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS DO FRIENDS.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey BOOT,
Get used to this. BOHICA

The Marines have done so much with so little for so long, that we are now qualified to do anything, with nothing.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think it depends really. It depends on who the person is. I don't even think attractiveness should/has to do to much with it. You either see something special in them that you feel could cause a relationship and thus you seek to be more than just a friend, or you just see them as someone you can trust, get along with and have a lot in common with thus you see them as a friend.


----------



## BattleSignsUSMC (Sep 5, 2005)

'Just friends' is cool as long as she's ugly or gay...but if she's gay and hot then there's still sexual tension...and blue balls cause she's off limits. And if she's your friend and she's hot, she's not really your friend cause you just wanna bang her...unless she's marriage material,:inlove: then she could be your best friend.:inlove: This is about the strangest pole I think I've seen on masscops...:hmmm: Umm so anyway SemperFi. I love the fucking marine corps!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I say no, the thought is always going to be there in the back of someones mind ( I wonder what it would be like with...)


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

I say its only a matter of time before the cloths come off. The prolonged sexual tension makes for a good time when the cloths go flying. Never had any regrets.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Gil said:


> I say no, the thought is always going to be there in the back of someones mind ( I wonder what it would be like with...)


I disagree! There be thoughts, but they will not always be acted upon...I think that's the key! Men and women can just be friends!!! I mean, I understand you miss me Gil, but we just can't be I'm sorry!!!! :spell:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey Itried being friends with Dunny and She ATTACKED me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I vote no, as well. Even if you are not physically attracted to the person _at first_ (which you must have been at least a little, or you would not have given them the time of day), then eventually, through all your "conversations" you will find mutual ground. Trust=intimacy (on some level). Most of my opposite gender "friends" I eventually had to break away from, because the tension gets to be *too much*. IMHO.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

sure men and women can be friends ........... if there both ugly lol

or one of them has bad breath and flat hair


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Rent out "When Harry Met Sally" all the questions are answered in the movie. Simply put if the guy finds the women attractive there will come a time most likely when alcohol is involved that he will try to bang her. On her part if she finds him attractive later on in the relationship, if or when she is single or divorced and is worried about whether she will find someone to marry or be with, she will attempt to make a relationship with the male out of choice or desperation. Most likely this of course will again have alcohol involved. To sum it up Attractive + Attractive + Alcohol = Relationship.:t: :transmet: :heart::hump: 

Conclusion Logic 101
A male and a female who are attracted to one another or if one is attracted to the other they can not remain friends very long. (This sentence is logically sound)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Forgive my bluntness; but men and women cannot be "friends" like a man and a man can be.
Man and man can be friends all day long, man and beastly woman can be friends all day long; but if the chick has a modicum of "good lookingness" the boy will want to tap that ass ALL DAY LONG......
Its biological.. I was there, I know.

My beautiful bride had a bridesmaid that was "spank-trelicus" good looking; but I knew I couldnt simply be "friends" with the bag, it wouldnt have worked.... All day long I'm thinking, "how I'm gonna tap that ass..." Hmmmm, what if I send the wife out for beers... Hmmm. Nope, it didnt work. I would have been a dead man.. Man no be friend wo-man, no, no work... Ughhh ughh ughh


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside said:


> Hey Itried being friends with Dunny and She ATTACKED me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I didn't ATTACK you, I tripped over your wife!



Irish Wampanoag said:


> On her part if she finds him attractive later on in the relationship, if or when she is single or divorced and is worried about whether she will find someone to marry or be with, she will attempt to make a relationship with the male out of choice or desperation.


Ex-cu'e me! Ex-CU'E me!!!! Um, NO! I've been single for over a year now and as hot as some of my male friends are, I have not in any sort of way, shape or form CHOSE to persue them for a relationship or any sort of sexual activity. Why? Because they ARE my FRIENDS and I KNOW them... and because I know them, I know that they share the same caveman mentality! :monkeyea:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I didn't ATTACK you, I tripped over your wife!
> 
> Ex-cu'e me! Ex-CU'E me!!!! Um, NO! I've been single for over a year now and as hot as some of my male friends are, I have not in any sort of way, shape or form CHOSE to persue them for a relationship or any sort of sexual activity. Why? Because they ARE my FRIENDS and I KNOW them... and because I know them, I know that they share the same caveman mentality! :monkeyea:


Your friends must not be married then!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Some are, some aren't. Why? Are you saying that if they are married I should persue them out of desperation for being single or being married makes them have this off-base and messed up ideology in their mindsets?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> So, Um, Koz......how about hooking a brother up huh? :mrgreen:


Devil Dog - I couldnt do it to ya.
Just a quick question; do you have any idea of the effect gravity can have (even for a 1-time prom queen) on a lasses backfield after 11 years? That once 28 yo smurf has turned into an almost 40 yo weeble... I value our friendship far too greatly for that brah... :wm:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Koz,

"Phat" can be fun!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DCS - you saying you wouldnt mind being the bologna in a Kirstie Alley - Anna Nicole Smith sandwich??


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I am gonna go with a NO here folks.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

I believe men and women can be friends..there is usually some tension between them but you should proceed carefully. As a woman I know that guys will usually act first but they should be careful most women can't handle friends with benefits. Just a word of advice.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow this is an old thread...


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> DCS - you saying you wouldnt mind being the bologna in a Kirstie Alley - Anna Nicole Smith sandwich??


I wonder if it was THIS comment that motivated Kirstie to do the Jenny Craig thing???????:baby13:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't know but it did wonders for ANS



texdep said:


> I wonder if it was THIS comment that motivated Kirstie to do the Jenny Craig thing???????:baby13:


----------

